# $300 obo Trailer . . . opinions?



## PATRIOT (Dec 30, 2012)

Don't know the brand and the fenders are squirrely . . . 14' useable, 78" wide frame.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 31, 2012)

What you call squirrely in your area, we call beat to crap where I live. :lol: Just going by the condition of the severely bent up fenders, the missing bunks and one bunk mount torn off, the hook of the safety cable straightened out and the missing hook from the winch, I'm gonna guess that it was involved in an accident that probably involved rolling the boat/trailer in some fashion. Trailer prices vary depending on your location but that would be too much for a trailer in it's condition in my area. 

If you do decide to get it, I'd look the frame over thoroughly for any bends or cracks and be sure to jack each tire up and spin it, looking for warped rims or bent spindles.


----------



## RAMROD (Dec 31, 2012)

X2


----------



## Rjennings (Dec 31, 2012)

I know alot of places here in my area (east tn) you can buy new trailers for around 300-600 bucks! Academy sports sells them and some other places, i agree with the above, i would shop around a little that one looks a lil rough.


----------



## acwd (Dec 31, 2012)

Around here that about the going price for trailer like that with a title. 300 to 500 dollar range depending on the age. I have been looking for that style of trailer for my boat. You can find them for less without a title but its a PIA to get a title. As long as the frame and axle is straight the rest is fixable. I would go with 300 cash and start at 200 and see if he takes it. 

Steve


----------



## chrispy186 (Jan 20, 2013)

If you are seriously considering this trailer, I would ask if you can take it for a short tow on the highway. See if it pulls straight or if there are any vibrations.


----------

